# New to Cichlids and a tank this big.



## sewerat (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok so we just got given about a dozen juvenile cichlids we were told they were kenny's? They are currently in a 20g tank but I have just set-up and am cycling a 92g corner for them to move into in short time. Just looking to get an idea of what you guys might call them so that I can figure them out for the future.

There appears to be 3 types, one I think is an electric yellow? the others are yellow but some seem to be changing into a peach color and the others are blue with stripes


----------



## sewerat (Sep 1, 2010)

a few pics


----------



## sewerat (Sep 1, 2010)

and a few more


----------



## Ant-man (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not the most formiliar with Mbuna, but the second pic is definately a yellow lab, the blue ones I believe are kenyi. But as I said Im not the best with mbuna


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Ant-man said:


> I'm not the most formiliar with Mbuna, but the second pic is definately a yellow lab, the blue ones I believe are kenyi. But as I said Im not the best with mbuna


Agreed. The orange fish in the first pic appear to be "met. estherae" aka red zebras. You should know that they often hybridize with Yellow Labs.


----------



## truckpoetry (Sep 28, 2004)

They will also hybridize with the Kenyis - which is what the purple-striped ones appear to be. Males will turn yellow as they get older and you will have a very aggressive tank - except for the sweet little yellow labs .


----------



## pgreptom (Dec 5, 2009)

Feel bad for the lab when the kenyi mature.. ouch


----------

